

U.S. Army establishes Cyber Command - ccarpenterg
http://www.army.mil/-news/2010/10/01/46012-army-establishes-army-cyber-command/index.html?ref=home-headline-title2

======
devmonk
When I first heard about it, I thought that USCYBERCOM would end up becoming
another branch of the U.S. military vs. the Army, Navy, Marines, and Air Force
each getting their own. I could see them thinking that "the net" is just
another type of terrain/environment for warfare. I don't think it is a bad
idea to have the knowledge and resources in more places (after all, each
branch has aviation, etc.), but I'm still surprised.

USCYBERCOM ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Cyber_Command> ) is
composed of:

\- Army Forces Cyber Command (Army)

[http://www.army.mil/-news/2010/10/01/46012-army-
establishes-...](http://www.army.mil/-news/2010/10/01/46012-army-establishes-
army-cyber-command/)

\- Fleet Cyber Command / United States Tenth Fleet (Navy)

<http://www.navy.mil/search/display.asp?story_id=50954>

\- 24th Air Force (Air Force)

<http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123163831>

\- United States Marine Corps Forces Cyberspace Command (Marine Corps)

[http://www.ftmeade.army.mil/pages/news/stories/2010/jan/cybe...](http://www.ftmeade.army.mil/pages/news/stories/2010/jan/cyber.html)

